# Bobcat!



## WoodCore (Feb 27, 2013)

Had one of these guys in the backyard last week! Very cool looking animals! 



Plus I wanted to test the new iphone app! 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2013)

Thought it was a post about skiing the defunct ski area, cool nonetheless, I saw one cross the road in front of me in Maine a few years back, only one I've ever seen.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

damn, you uploaded that photo via the app? i can't get that working.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

They don't exist in CT we're told....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

mountain lion spotted in our town recently.


----------



## marcski (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice, WC.  You need to post more pics again....ski related ones too!

(Cornhead...I, too, thought it was about skiing Bobcat, in Andes, NY!).


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2013)

Lots of Cougars in my town.:wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> They don't exist in CT we're told....



Think it's a mt lion I'm thinking of. 

Better get out there and chase him out of town!


----------



## ski stef (Feb 27, 2013)

That's an awesome sighting. Very cool


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

Between the bobcats, fisher cats and the coyotes I can't let my cat outside...


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> They don't exist in CT we're told....



They exist in the Catskills... Seen them...

But catamounts do not... Or so we're told...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 27, 2013)

They're south of there too-
http://www.nj.com/warrenreporter/index.ssf/2013/02/bobcat_moving_south_experts_sa.html


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

monroe/shelton area a few nights ago:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> monroe/shelton area a few nights ago:



Looks like a house cat to me...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Looks like a house cat to me...



um, for the Flintstones....


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Lots of Cougars in my town.:wink:



Nothing wrong with a little cougar here and there


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 27, 2013)

Saw a Bobcat take down a Turkey in my yard on time a few years ago.


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni did you try the app in a normal thread like this one?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 27, 2013)

Test for new app


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> monroe/shelton area a few nights ago:



House cat for sure. In the second shot, if you use the swing set bar as a point of reference you can tell this animal is far too small to be a mt lion. The coloring also gives it away lol


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Saw a Bobcat take down a Turkey in my yard on time a few years ago.



My yellow lab took down an adolescent male coyote the other day. Let him out at night to go to the bathroom and when I came back 15 minutes later he was dragging a bloody body across the yard. I almost had a heart attack because I thought it was the neighbors dog. When I realized what it was I couldn't even be mad at him. I was just impressed. Didn't think he had that in him


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> House cat for sure. In the second shot, if you use the swing set bar as a point of reference you can tell this animal is far too small to be a mt lion. The coloring also gives it away lol



That's not a swing set pole, it's a crooked telephone pole


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 27, 2013)

bvibert said:


> That's not a swing set pole, it's a crooked telephone pole



How do you explain the obvious striping on the tail?


----------



## octopus (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> monroe/shelton area a few nights ago:


thats obviously a polar bear


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> How do you explain the obvious striping on the tail?



I don't explain it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2013)

octopus said:


> thats obviously a polar bear



This! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 27, 2013)

octopus said:


> thats obviously a polar bear


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

I've seen clearer pictures of big foot and the locness monster taken 20 years ago.


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you guys all on the mobile app BC your spelling sucks


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> Are you guys all on the mobile app BC your spelling sucks


???? Scotty hasn't posted! :razz:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

All I can think of is also a hill with 1000 vertical, that I never got to not from me in Orange County NY.


----------

